# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Replicator 2 Y axis slipping?

## thebert

I've got a Replicator 2 with about 350 !580! printing hours. It suddenly started slipping in the Y direction. 
 - The belts are all tight and I can find no damaged teeth or unusual wear.
 - And the XYZ step motor cable has been replaced already with a crutch to help it not be       bent in the future.
 - The gantry seems to be aligned.
 - I have yet to grease.   

I'm not sure how to continue. 

img of print with slipping ----> [IMG]https://www.dropbox.com/s/ni6gz1vr93sl83r/20170221_145312.jpg?dl=0[IMG]
Video of slipping  -----------> [VIDEO]https://www.dropbox.com/s/fdm9qsbcv4qk8s2/20170221_141055.mp4?dl=0[VIDEO]



UPDATE:  I replaced the short Y belt with a spare salvaged from an old bot. Tighter than the original but not as much as I want. ALSO IT STILL SKIPPING AROUND.  :Mad: 
  also this bot is at 580hrs :\

Things I have done:
-Greased
-Tightened all belts
-Realigned gantry
-Switched Y motor with a spare
-Switched short Y belt with spare

----------

